# Rose Red Bull STB



## Andrewlon (3. August 2013)

Hallo allerseits, 
ich bräuchte mal einen Tipp von einem Spezialisten für Rose Fahrräder, 
weiß vielleicht jemand was für einen Neupreis dieses Rad hat, und das ungefähre alter? Ich selber Tippe mal so auf 6-9 Jahre.  
Schaltung ist XT, Bremsen magura *cantilever*. 
Im Voraus besten Dank für eure Antworten. 
Viele Grüße Andrewlon


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (5. August 2013)

Hallo Andrewlon,

dieses Modell ist aus dem Jahr 2003 und kostete damals neu ca. 1400,00.

Wir hoffen, dir damit weiter geholfen zu haben.

Viele Grüße

Dein RoseBikes Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrewlon (7. August 2013)

Das finde ich aber nett, das ich Antwort vom Hersteller bekomme, 
habe zu diesem Rad noch ein passendes Damenrad, und möchte ein Kompliment zu diesen hervorragend laufenden Fahrrädern aussprechen. 
Leichtlauf, Bremsen, Schaltung eine angenehme Sitzpositzion, Ihre Räder sind wirklich zu empfehlen. 
Hier wurden hochwertige Komponenten verbaut. 

Vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht! 
Freundliche Grüße
Andrewlon


----------

